# ok guy's let's see your tongues



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

think they can get any longer...lol


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

hahaha!! Great shots!! And a fun thread!

Katie's tongue is always hanging out (mostly to the side!) When she runs along while on walks, it is always bouncing along with her! It never fails to crack me up. Here are a few shots:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> hahaha!! Great shots!! And a fun thread!
> 
> Katie's tongue is always hanging out (mostly to the side!) When she runs along while on walks, it is always bouncing along with her! It never fails to crack me up. Here are a few shots:[/QUOTE
> 
> Great shots....lol, Katie is beautiful and that tongue...lol


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are some long tongues on your pups. I dont really have any pictures of mine with long tongues.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Those are some long tongues on your pups. I dont really have any pictures of mine with long tongues.


I see some half tongues in your signature picture..lol


----------



## tp1999 (Nov 9, 2010)

my little devil child..mu ah ah ah


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

tp1999 said:


> my little devil child..mu ah ah ah


 
Oh my gosh that is to funny!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

And then there's the licking tongue.....always comes in handy with Nitro ::


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

tp1999 said:


> my little devil child..mu ah ah ah


That is super cute!!!!! I've looked and can't find any of Cocasse with his tongue out either.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

This is my LADY..........................Erica


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Love all the pictures...keep them coming


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

tp1999 said:


> my little devil child..mu ah ah ah


 
haha,,,now thats too cute


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Ahah!  Loving all the pics! Here's Molly:



















And one of little Molly! (4 months old) :


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Love this thread - I'm at work so the only one I have on my computer is my Cooper at about 4-5months old. He turned 2 in January.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Here is Sasha's tongue. Gunnie always has a ball or dummie in his mouth!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I judge how tired Ranger is by his tongue: if it's hanging out the front, he's mildly tired. If it's hanging off the side, he's really tired. If it's hanging off the side and loooong, he's exhausted!

Here he is after an all-day play session outside in the summer with his friend Blue...they were making use of the brand new dog pool!

It's not the best pic:









Scanning through my pics, I don't have many with ranger's tongue hanging out. The only other one I can find besides the day I took the above pic is this one - one of my absolute favourite pictures of Ranger!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Debles said:


> Here is Sasha's tongue. Gunnie always has a ball or dummie in his mouth!


haha Deb, Sasha is too cute and Jack also always carries something in his mouth


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pictures everyone! Love it


----------



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

This was a fun thread! Katie reminds me of my Maggie. Always has that hangin at the side, too!


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*Don't have alot with Lucy's tongue out but this one cracks me up.*


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

gottaBgolden said:


> *Don't have alot with Lucy's tongue out but this one cracks me up.*


lol..now thats a cute picture


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Say Ahhhhhhhhh Rusty:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Did someone say TONGUES?

Here's my girl (she's on the left, with the biggest tongue) with a couple of her group pals. There had clearly been some good ball playing going on before this photo was snapped!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Say Ahhhhhhhhh Rusty:


lol, cute and scary the same time


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sweet Girl said:


> Did someone say TONGUES?
> 
> Here's my girl (she's on the left, with the biggest tongue) with a couple of her group pals. There had clearly been some good ball playing going on before this photo was snapped!


haha, that is one long tongue


----------



## Crazy4Gold (Mar 11, 2007)

*This is fun...*

Here are all three of mine...tongues hanging...having a good time...Iz in front, Walker laying down behind and then Hope...









Walker with his tongue haning long....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Crazy4Gold said:


> Here are all three of mine...tongues hanging...having a good time...Iz in front, Walker laying down behind and then Hope...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww...they have very nice tongues:wavey:


----------

